# A positive article about having egg donation treatment abroad



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7869822/Desperate-hunt-for-donor-eggs-forces-couples-to-seek-IVF-abroad.html


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

How refreshing to read a positive spin on DEIVF abroad!


----------



## spot and maisy (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree Pobby. It always gets such a bad press. Thank you Tottie for posting this.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed! I'm very pleased to confirm that I am one of the 41 women who participated in this study and even more pleased to find I was not alone in having an excellent experience!


roze x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

well done ladies!!!  wish they had asked me to take part! i have nothing but praise for the way i have been treated abroad....actually pretty much a total contrast to how we were treated in one of the top London clinics! 
I wouldnt hesitate to recommend people to go abroad!!!


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

This article is such a lovely positive one. I also participated in that research and it was great to be able to tell the researcher about our IVF journey and how positive we feel about the experience. Over the years i have written letters to all the newspapers that printed negative / sensational reports and only the 'Independent' has printed my response on their letters page....the others didn't bother printing my objections/ counterarguements to their reporting. Well done The Telegraph ! 

Izzy x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

An excellent article.  I also can say i was pleased to take part in this research.  I sincerely hope the findings will offer some suggestions on how to improve the UK experience and review the pathetic monetary compensation currently given to UK donors. Also I feel women sometimes donot get the support they need in the UK when planning their tx abroad.

Jane


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Me too! It's good to see a positive article come out of it.


Lilo xx


----------

